# Bolens BL 100 wont start, has gas.



## MIBPreacher (Jul 4, 2009)

I have a bolens BL100, I took the sparkplug out and it was wet from priming the gas. What else can I do? How do I check for spark? Where is the coil at?

Is my line head supposed to spin when the engine is trying to start?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Guessing this is A TRIMMER? Dry the plug with a flame (lighter) and retry. To check for spark, remove spark plug reattach plug wire and touch tip of plug to the cylinder head where spark plug goes. Pull starter rope look for spark at tip of plug. If no spark try new plug. If still no spark coil may be bad. coil is bolted to engine block by the flywheel.
Dean


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

always be careful checking spark that way as too close to the spark plug hole can ignite the fuel (if any) in the chamber.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

True, I usually make contact with one of the cooling fins on the cylinder head.
Dean


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

only takes once to learn the lesson though 

we use these http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=4424


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Use a gap type spark tester. The neon bulb type can light up as low as 100v, far too low a voltage for a good spark.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Deathrite said:


> only takes once to learn the lesson though
> 
> we use these http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=4424


That is what I use when I cannot ground it to the head.
Dean


----------



## Twmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

Also make sure the shut off switch is not broken and shorting the coil.


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

the spark gap ones are real hard to see. add a moving mower from someone pulling a starter rope and the spark can be missed. 
the strength of the spark can be judged by the brightness of the blub. i have seen spark gap testers say there is no spark when the engine would indeed run. and have seen the neon ones blink weakly when not enough spark was there for the plug. 
the gap ones are good if you suspect the coil. but for fast and simple the neon ones are best.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

This is the 2-cycle forum so why talk about mowers? But still the same, who tests with the spark plug in? If the plug is bad you get no spark so you are not testing coil. If the gap is set properly on the tester and you get no spark, the coil is not working or is weak, no need to try and guess if a bulb is lighting up bright enough. 7 years and 10K+ repairs and I have yet to see a unit run if there is no spark on a gap type spark tester.

How bright does the bulb have to be to show you are getting the minimum 20K volts out of the coil? I can tell you the gap needed to test for 20K volts minimum.


----------



## 18adventure (Jun 28, 2010)

*bolens bl 100*

Hi there
Hope this is how you do this. Trying to find info about my string trimmer. Starts easily but dies as soon as I give it the gas. New plug, clean air filter but don't know about fuel filter - looks like a rock. Took it off but didn't make any difference. Any ideas?
adventure


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Best place to start would be a carb clean and maybe a rebuild.


----------

